# Advance Recoat Times



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

Spraying Advance for the first time on a bar stool.
Do any of you wait the recommended 16 hours for recoat?
Thanks.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

SteveB said:


> Spraying Advance for the first time on a bar stool.
> Do any of you wait the recommended 16 hours for recoat?
> Thanks.


Don't try and put on heavy coats. If it still feels a little sticky, wait longer before recoating. I've done a 2nd coat in 6 hours before, but it felt completely dry and it was a warm day.


----------



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

OK, will do. Thanks. 
I do remember someone on another thread saying to do light coats with Advance.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

what you can do is a tack coat. A super light coat, then a regular coat few minutes later. what you gotta remember is that its technically an alkyd, which takes oxygenation to harden, so while it might dry fast, if you recoat too soon, the first coat doesnt get a chance to cure, so it will stay soft for a long time, just like an oil.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I wouldn't rush it especially on a bar still. If you wanted quick recoat switch to Command. Doesn't flow out as nice though..


----------



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I wouldn't rush it especially on a bar still. If you wanted quick recoat switch to Command. Doesn't flow out as nice though..


Patience is not my best attribute. I'll just have to get better at it.
Thanks.


----------



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

Woodco said:


> what you can do is a tack coat. A super light coat, then a regular coat few minutes later. what you gotta remember is that its technically an alkyd, which takes oxygenation to harden, so while it might dry fast, if you recoat too soon, the first coat doesnt get a chance to cure, so it will stay soft for a long time, just like an oil.


Thanks for the explanation. That makes sense.


----------



## Punjabi Painting Pro (12 d ago)

lol
using Advance on bar stools
I bet it was dark color too loaded with pigments, lol 
were the bar stools bare wood before you applied Adv to it, or covered with some other product? 
are you aware of long curing time of Adv before people can put their fat assesss on it? lol

why did you decided on Adv for bar stools, lol ?
bm and shw have much more suitable products for this project
most professional would never choose Advance for bar stool, unless there is a 3-4 weeks of curing times, at minimum


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

SteveB said:


> Patience is not my best attribute. I'll just have to get better at it.
> Thanks.


If patience is not your best attribute, then get away from the alkyds. If you're in BM paints then go to Scuff-X. You also didn't say enough about the barstools. All wood? Any metal? Suggestions will change depending.


----------



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

Joe67 said:


> If patience is not your best attribute, then get away from the alkyds. If you're in BM paints then go to Scuff-X. You also didn't say enough about the barstools. All wood? Any metal? Suggestions will change depending.


I shouldn’t have said barstool. It’s like the kind I had at the breakfast bar at my old house. It’s just a regular wood stool that you sit on, not a footstool.
It’s one that was factory painted red when my customer bought it. It won’t get used a lot. They’re in a five year house and it is spray painted with Advance on the trim and doors, and she wants to match the finish and color. She already had the paint, and she is partial to Advance, seemed like the way to go. You all are right. It is nice to spray.


----------



## Punjabi Painting Pro (12 d ago)

SteveB said:


> I shouldn’t have said barstool. It’s like the kind I had at the breakfast bar at my old house. It’s just a regular wood stool that you sit on, not a footstool.


super confusing now!!!
really!!!
in your original OP you are talking about a bar stool



SteveB said:


> Spraying Advance for the first time on a bar stool.
> Do any of you wait the recommended 16 hours for recoat?
> Thanks.


yet now you are talki


SteveB said:


> View attachment 115041
> 
> 
> I shouldn’t have said barstool. It’s like the kind I had at the breakfast bar at my old house. It’s just a regular wood stool that you sit on, not a footstool.
> It’s one that was factory painted red when my customer bought it. It won’t get used a lot. They’re in a five year house and it is spray painted with Advance on the trim and doors, and she wants to match the finish and color. She already had the paint, and she is partial to Advance, seemed like the way to go. You all are right. It is nice to spray.


honestly man,
i don't think you are a professinal painter
the way you are formulating your questions and your responses
gives me a very strong vibes that you are a just a DIY


----------



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

Punjabi Painting Pro said:


> super confusing now!!!
> really!!!
> in your original OP you are talking about a bar stool
> 
> ...


Go back and read my bio. Except for experience with airbrush doing murals, the area of spraying is new to me. If you’re going to use the site perhaps you may want to develop some social skills.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Punjabi Painting Pro said:


> super confusing now!!!
> really!!!
> in your original OP you are talking about a bar stool
> 
> ...


For a guy who's been on this forum for literally less than a week, I think calling out another member on their skill set is a little beyond your credibility at this point. If you intend to continue posting on here, I'd tone it down a lot or that option won't be available to you. Thank you in......Advance.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Punjabi Painting Pro said:


> lol
> using Advance on bar stools
> I bet it was dark color too loaded with pigments, lol
> were the bar stools bare wood before you applied Adv to it, or covered with some other product?
> ...


Which product would you use?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> For a guy who's been on this forum for literally less than a week, I think calling out another member on their skill set is a little beyond your credibility at this point. If you intend to continue posting on here, I'd tone it down a lot or that option won't be available to you. Thank you in......Advance.


Not only on the forum for leas than a week, but with ZERO intro. I smell a troll...


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Punjabi Painting Pro said:


> super confusing now!!!
> really!!!
> in your original OP you are talking about a bar stool
> 
> ...


Your responses gives me a very strong vibe that you are a just a DIY bully.

Lighten up bro...not everybody knows everything...and it takes time to learn how to write an effective post on PT...At least for me it was...
I know I've asked some questions on PT that were probably very basic to others, that could have included more information so as not to unleash the low etiquette of others.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Punjabi Painting Pro said:


> super confusing now!!!
> really!!!
> in your original OP you are talking about a bar stool
> 
> ...


This you? 

"are benjamin moore paints really worth the very high price?
we exclusively use hd behr and shw and never had any problems with them
discounts at hd and shw are great and average customer can't tell the difference
why some painters use overpriced paints is a big mystery to us"


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

16 hours to recoat? I’ve been waiting 8 hours as specified by Benjamin Moore.



https://media.benjaminmoore.com/WebServices/prod/assets/stage/datasheets/TDS_0790/20180802%20790%20TDS%20US%20OKF.pdf



Oops! I see now that spec is for white only. Conveniently, B-M does not provide guidance for dark colors.

White dries relatively quickly and cures quite hard (after a week). Dark colors cure slower and the hardness disappoints me, even after curing for several weeks.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Packard said:


> 16 hours to recoat? I’ve been waiting 8 hours as specified by Benjamin Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's tds for primer... Check out centurion 2800 series 1K urethane. Passes fingernail 12 hours dark coloy


----------



## SteveB (6 mo ago)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> That's tds for primer... Check out centurion 2800 series 1K urethane. Passes fingernail 12 hours dark coloy


i’ll check that one out. Thanks.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SteveB said:


> i’ll check that one out. Thanks.


 you won't look at advance for projects that need any turn around time that's for sure. I do like advance for brushing though


----------

